# CO2 diffuser for 20 litеrs aquascape



## Federal (30 Jan 2021)

Hi to all member.
I have used a nano CO2 flipper of Dennerle but I am not pleased of working.
https://dennerle.com/en/products/nano-aquaristic/co2-supply/nano-co2-flipper





I have also used this type CO2 Dennerle CO2 mini diffusorpot but after a few days the bubbles become bigger than normal. And CO2 does not work effectively.
Дифузер Dennerle CO2 mini diffusorpot


----------



## MrClockOff (30 Jan 2021)

Hi Federal, what about Twinstar Diffusor CO2 - Small

I have medium size and very happy with results.


----------



## Nick potts (30 Jan 2021)

I'm using a twinstar small in a 27l setup, I am the same as you and tried a lot of diffusers, the twinstar is by far the best.


----------



## Federal (31 Jan 2021)

Thank you.
I have additional question.
Do it save fine and small bubbles for long time? And approximately how many days?


----------



## Emil. (31 Jan 2021)

All diffusers get clogged over time. You can put yours in a cup with thin bleach and warm water for few minutes as part of your weekly maintenance routine. It's important for the CO2 to be running so the bleach doesn't soak in and to wash it with clean water before putting back in the tank. It makes fun bleach bubbles, don't fill the cup to the brim.

Edit: George Farmer has a video about this:


----------



## MrClockOff (31 Jan 2021)

Federal said:


> Thank you.
> I have additional question.
> Do it save fine and small bubbles for long time? And approximately how many days?


I’m using two and switch them every week when doing maintenance. Once removed from aquarium I’m soaking it 24h in 1/3 bleach/RO and then next 24h in RO/Seachem Prime mix. Then dry it next 24h or until I can’t see any moist inside.
Never saw any efficiency decrease


----------



## Federal (31 Jan 2021)

I am amazed of these examples. I have ever thought that I should not to clean it. 
I will use this good advice for cleaning it.
I am giving you 6 stars as a reward!


----------



## DaveWatkin (1 Feb 2021)

I am using a tropica nano on my twenty litres, at the low flow required the bubbles are tiny and it runs great, although actual diffuser is a bit big and hard to hide.

I tried it on my 60 litre before and wasn't happy, at the higher flow the diffuser obviously wasn't a big enough surface area for small bubbles and they got pretty large. 

Twinstars are good but not readily available to me unfortunately.


----------



## Andy Pierce (16 Feb 2021)

I use a Twinstar Small for my 45 L setup, and I'm happy with it:  CO2 diffuser | Fireplace aquarium  These get plugged by algae from time to time and you can discourage algae growth by keeping your diffuser in a shaded location under plants or hardscape.  It needs cleaning every couple of months maybe, but not more often than that.  The easiest way to clean it is to remove it from the tank during a water change but keep it all connected up and with CO2 still flowing, and layer a couple of drops of undiluted liquid carbon on the top of it - I use EasyCarbo - and let that "fizz in" to the airstone for about 10' or so.  Then just reinstall it into the tank.  There is no need to rinse it off, just put it straight back in.  It you let it go a long time between cleaning and it gets heinously clogged up you can restore it to 'like new' condition by pushing straight undiluated 'thin' bleach back and forth through it a few times.  Rinse well with clean water and you're good to go.  I have also tried 3% hydrogen peroxide but found that much less effective.


----------



## Matthew Robinson (2 Mar 2021)

Nice twinstar mini 👌


----------



## aspmos (14 Aug 2021)

Is there a new and an old version of these diffusers?
Also is there a differed brand called Aquario, they look the same.
What should I buy for my 56l tank?


----------



## Cor (14 Aug 2021)

aspmos said:


> Is there a new and an old version of these diffusers?
> Also is there a differed brand called Aquario, they look the same.


The brandname Aquario Neo Diffuser is rebranded to Twinstar CO2 diffuser. So they are the 'same'
Both will do fine 👍


----------

